
Doesn't the Social Web Realize that People Talk? - danw
http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/etel/2007/02/22/doesnt-the-social-web-realize-that-people-talk.html
======
danw
I think this article is mainly relevant to mobile web. If you've got myspace
on your mobile phone why type in comments and messages when you can send a
quick voice message instead? I know livejournal already offeres a similar
feature with a voice posting phone number. Users can add a text transcript
later when they're at a keyboard.

Theres also companies such as spinvox who offer the ability to do voice
messaging and voice to blog. With spinvox you record your voice message and it
converts it to text. This way you can post/message using the easiest mobile
medium (voice) and others can either read or lsiten to it depending on what is
easiest.

------
ninwa
What? I thinks the author goes a bit far with his idea that people need to
talk. Does anybody remember how and why BBS' were so popular? It's because you
had a voice, an anonymous voice, and you could share information without being
judged. I don't know why the author thinks that people on sites don't
communicate (maybe I missed the jist of the article entirely), but just
because people aren't doing VOIP doesn't mean they have no 'voice'.

